
Amazon warehouse workers pee into bottles to avoid bathroom breaks - piker
http://uk.businessinsider.com/amazon-warehouse-workers-have-to-pee-into-bottles-2018-4
======
sharemywin
Why don't they load one of those port-a-potties on one of those Kiva robots
and drive it over to your work area. It's still in human..but better than a
bottle.

